# Proper Usage of CPT 37799?



## medicaremogul@gmail.com (Feb 23, 2012)

I am new to AAPC and I have always enjoyed reading these forums.  I was hoping for some help.

I have thoroughly researched and I cannot find another code for an excision of left upper extremity brachiocephalic fistula and aneurysms with complex soft tissue reconstruction.  We are using 37799, but are there any other codes out there that are more appropriate.  I was thinking 35011 or 35013 but there was no graft.

Any help?


----------

